# triumph of social anxiety with the help of my mentor macky



## sarahjk (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi just wanted to say a big thank you to macky who has helped me a lot in overcoming my social anxiety through giving advice and emotional support. Through attending salsa classes and following his guidance I have grown in confidence and have been able to apply the social rules I learnt in salsa to other settings such as volunteering with the pyramid project. As a result I have made two amazing friends.


To make friends through volunteering it can be useful to seek volunteer opportunities that involve group work as it gives you the opportunity to get to know people over a period of time in a low pressure environment. You can do this through typing in google volunteering group work and appropriate location. Most places also have a volunteer bureau you can go to for advice as well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, mentors are nice. I also agree volunteering can be good for meeting/connecting with people.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you again for your kind words, Sarakjk. All I did was help at the beginning so once again, it was your own drive, focus and initiative that's now brought this new fortune to yourself. If that attitude isn't there, there would have being nothing I could have done.

And cheees for your advise on the volunteering process too. I've certainly taken note of it, and hopefully others will too. But either way, you're still out there helping others and self-improving in the process. Things are looking up, so well done to you. It was a pleasure to help you out.


----------

